# iui at the princess anne southampton



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

hi there
was wondereing if anyone has had iui at this hosp and what their results were.
Im in my 2ww at the mo  xxx


----------



## cat1608 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi


I've had treatment here - 1st tx was abandoned as my follicles weren't growing, and am currently on my 2WW of 2nd cycle!


when is your otd?


cx


----------



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

hi there,

nice 2 here from someone, im new to this site, only joined yesterday.

my otd is 7th july , am pretty sure i will test early though!!

when is your otd and how are you finding the wait?Did you have a stimulated cycle?

fingers crossed we get some god news soon 

xxx


----------

